# 1 ugly largemouth



## fishhawk1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I bought a dozen minnows yesterday to see if I could get a few crappie to bite. I went to a small local pond a few miles from the house. I fished for about a half an hour without any luck. I moved to another spot next to a couple laydowns. I kept adjusting my slip bobber different depths in attempt to locate some fish. I moved the depth to about 2.5 feet and cast it about 5 feet off the bank. It didn't take long and the bobber quickly sank. I set the hook and landed the ugliest largemouth bass I have caught in a long time. It had black spots (not the ones it is supposed to have) all over its body. It measured 16 inches. I fished another half hour without a bite. I called it a day. I'll take an ugly largemouth over a skunk this time of year. I will try to attach a picture.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

You'll see these on bass this time of year. There is more than a little debate on the cause. In fact, there are times when most of the fish I catch in cold water will have these, but fish caught from the same area from May on out have none.

Here are some I caught last March: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=196197


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have caught many bass with those black spots but only in a few creeks and Winston woods lake. I catch them all through out the year.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

is that Rosie O' donalds love child, yuk!!!! 


I know, im sick!


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

You will catch bass like that with all kinds of different spots in the early winter, because the fish has not had a chance to replenish certain nutrients that they need to get their pretty colors that we all love. It does not mean the fish is unhealthy, it just means that is is missing a certain type of food that it is used to eating during the summer and fall.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Robertn3 said:


> You will catch bass like that with all kinds of different spots in the early winter, because the fish has not had a chance to replenish certain nutrients that they need to get their pretty colors that we all love. It does not mean the fish is unhealthy, it just means that is is missing a certain type of food that it is used to eating during the summer and fall.


Interesting, thanks for the info. 

Next time I catch one like that I'll pop a multivitamin in him before letting him go.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I catch bass like that in August in the Sandusky bay no bid deal IMO 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

When I first read this thread I went strait to the books to look up what it says about it and that is where I found the information about the bass. I put it on here to educate, not to scare people. If I caught a bass like that, he is still going home with me to sit in a fryer for a bit. LOL


----------

